

Ask HN: Anyone having intermittent problems with Rackspace Cloud servers? - junto

I&#x27;m posting this here out of frustration. Although I don&#x27;t imagine many HN&#x27;ers are using Windows Server and IIS, I&#x27;d thought I&#x27;d post it anyway in case this is not an OS problem.<p>We are having some intermittent networking issues with two clients who have Rackspace Cloud servers: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rackspace.com&#x2F;cloud&#x2F;servers<p>Both are running Windows Server (one client on the WS 2012 and the other WS 2008).<p>Servers are hosted in the London (LON) region (data centre).<p>The problem appears to be between the Cloud Servers and the database servers which are dedicated servers rather than cloud ones. The network connection is the RackConnect one.<p>Has anyone else had these kinds of problems over the last few days as well?<p>We&#x27;ve raised support tickets but they are being closed off (...we can&#x27;t see a problem, sorry...). Rackspace appear to be giving us the brush off, although this morning they have finally admitted that other clients are reporting similar issues.<p>TLDR: Our Rackspace Cloud based web servers are having intermittent networking issues over the RackConnect networking interface (specifically when communicating with their respective database servers hosted on the Rackspace Dedicated Server offering). Does anyone else have the same problem?
======
chrissnell
RackConnect was intermittently flaky when we used it. We moved off their
public cloud in favor of a pure private cloud footprint.

If you can't get your issue addressed and if you've already tried escalating
through your AM on the dedicated side, start tweeting @Rackspace. They have a
social media team that monitors these things closely and will escalate for
you.

